# Our baby's first commercial!



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok this is a bit old to us but I'm sure you will all like it! Click the link then click the picture of the Golden puppy. It is Steeler's first commercial. He was in one for Retmans as well, and on the posters about 4 months ago.

Investing With AIC - Our Investing Philosophy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that was adorable!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so cool. You must be so proud What a sweet puppy he was. Loved the commercial...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

A star among us! What a cutie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cute. He is a great actor. :


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That is so special! I loved it


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was cute! I love his little butt wiggle


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, how cute! What a great memento!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We are pretty proud of him


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute in the commercial. So does he leave your slippers alone now that he is a star with his own slippers to chew? That is one cute little guy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They picked the perfect model.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Those are some pretty cute and clever commericals.


----------

